# FET Cycle Buddies - October/November 2016



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello!

I thought I would get a thread going for any ladies also kicking off on the FET cycle this month. I start my down reg today and have frozen embies from my first full cycle back in May.

A bit about me... I have severe endo with scarring in my tubes and recurrent endometriomas. I currently have one on my left ovary which I'm hoping stays below 5cm so I can proceed with this FET. At last scan (june) it was 3.8cm.

I got a BFP from my first IVF cycle but had a MMC and elected for an ERPC which I had end of July. It's been a tough summer but I'm feeling positive about getting back to it. 

Looking forward to connecting with anyone else who is going through their FET over the next month or so

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello, I have had my base line scan last Tuesday and currently on the bursilin nasel spray and hrt tablets. I have only one embryo so very nervous!!!
Due for transfer on 27/28th October......fingers crossed!!


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Girls

well this is my first and only FET! no idea what to expect or what to do really, we have tried a lot of things and the last few years have been so tough that I hope we finally get our break with this one. Have my consultation on Thursday to find out what is planned, so im asking for a medicated cycle with immunes and intralipids + scratch think I will give everything a go eh! after 3 BFP's that I either MC or beta shows BFN I get some implantation and then nothing so I have learned to push now and I will not take no for an answer!

this is our last go in the UK, cant afford any more treatment here really I have sold everything I have and work double shifts between treatments so cant do it anymore. BUT enough about the doom its time to crack on, and get the snow baby on-board! will keep you updated xxxxxx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Hi all. Im currently on my second fet. My first was in june 16 and resulted in chemical pregnancy.
Ive done my down reg and am now taking estrogen to help lining before having a scan next tuesday to check it thick enough- if so i can start progesterone support with hopefully transfer the following week.
Meds this time around seem to be affecting me alot more- feel nausea, exhausted and generally pretty low.
We have unexplained infertility although my amh was 7.9 which is low for my age. I had stims back in feb 16 and produced 5 eggs- 2 of which got to blastocyst. I had a hysteroscopy due to suspect polyp in march which found no abnormality.
Really hope this one works.


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi ladies
Great to have some company on this journey!

Alex - sounds like you've been through a lot. Sounds like you have a good plan of action for this FET. Wishing you all the best for it.

Peabody - I think I'm a bit behind you. currenting down regging and been told to call the clinic when my period arrives and they will tell me when to start the estrogen. Sorry to hear the meds have been making you feel rubbish. I am definitely more tired that I was during my IVF cycle back in May but it could be the darker mornings and nothing to do with the meds, I have decided yet.

Suzy - Keeping my fingers crossed for you too! Best of luck and keep us informed xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Peabody - what other meds are you on?

Suzymax33 - we only have one to, is this your first ever cycle?

thesmallone - are you on the long protocol if your on buserilin? when will they book in FET next month?

Well girls I can have immune testing if I pay £4552!!!!! otherwise they have said no! but I'm not letting it rest, I have a scratch booked on Thursday so I'm going to kick off then but not only that but there is now a guy doing the scans and no one else and as I wont do that (never have and never will have a male doc for personal reasons which is why i picked this clinic) I now have to pay £1200 for all my scans!! on an NHS cycle!  the protocol they have given me is one for FET but not ME!! I'm so tired of going through this every time they are giving me nothing for my implanting issues how can I have 3BFPs on 3 cycles then BFN with beta and still they wont help, all I ever seem to do is argue with people every cycle I have begged for different treatment and I'm still begging -  feel so lost now


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Alex1979
Im on cerotide from day 1 and started progynova day 3. On day 10 i go for scan and then start crinone gel, clexane, uterogestan, lentogest every third day, asprin, and i continue the progynova.
My clinic has a real full on meds protocol. It took me 3 months post chemical pregnancy to get my first proper period. But the clinic has a high success rate so i guess i just goto get on with it.


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Alex - to be honest I'm not completely sure of the timings - this is my first FET and I feel a bit clueless. At my appt with the nurse, she said to start the buserilin on day 21 and I'd be taking that for about 2 weeks. She said they would give me the next steps when I call them which will be when my period arrives. They seem to give me the info a step at a time. I've also been prescribed prednisolone this time as they think this might help me with implantation.
I really don't understand why they have said no to the immune testing. Surely it is less expensive for the nhs to investigate this rather than keep putting you through cycles? Don't lose hope - keep fighting your corner. So they are making you pay for the scans because you want a female HCP to do them? That's awful!!!


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Alex i can feel your frustration with the bfp and then negative beta. I think the nhs dont believe in immune testing and so wont offer it during nhs treatments. I had one chemical pregnancy and asked about it for this cycle and clinic point blank refused. 
Thesmallone- i found for my first fet i actually preferred them telling me step by step as it was so overwhelmimg but it does make things difficult to plan. I hooe down reg goes well x


----------



## Forevertrying (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All
I am very new to chat forums.  I started IVF in June and had 7 follicles taken of which all were fertilised.  We got 2 that were good to be transferred and 1 went on three the others didn't make good quality or didn't make the 5 day blastosis.  I had two embryos transferred but sadly on August 18th had Negative test and bleed.
We went back to see our consultant and are using our 1 frozen embryo.  I am currently in the process of taking my injections and now have started using my patches.  I have another scan due on 25th October and providing my lining is healthy we look good for transfer on 1st November, providing the embryo thaws with no issues.  
This is my worst fear that it won't thaw, and I am paying to have all this treatment so fingers crossed.  I also have low hope as lower rates using frozen to fresh and we didn't have success on fresh.  Good luck to all you going through IVF xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello, this is my 3rd round....
1st one I did the egg sharing and my half were accidental spilt in lab!!!
2nd over stimulated....felt awful...no transfer...23 embryos only one survived 4aa grade for freezing.
3rd expected transfer 27th October.
Feel like I'm not getting anywhere fast....one disappointment after another so I'm really praying on this last attempt.
The progynova tablets make me feel very low and have really bad skin. Anyone else have this?
Will keep you posted.

Good luck girls......xxxxxxxx


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello, 
I hope you don't mind me joining this group. I did originally join the September/October group but I got my dates wrong!
I'm currently on the bruseralin jabs and waiting for AF to arrive all being well ET should be 14th or 15th November. 
This time round I seem to be really struggling on the bruseralin, feeling really down, sick, headaches and soooo MOODY!! I wasn't like this at all in my full ICSI cycle. My poor hubby doesn't know what to say or do as I just keep biting his head off  

It's so interesting reading all your stories, infertility can make you feel so isolated but this forum makes you realise we're not alone in this journey. 

Best of luck to you all in this journey xxx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alex1979 said:


> Peabody - what other meds are you on?
> 
> Suzymax33 - we only have one to, is this your first ever cycle?
> 
> ...


 I can feel what you are feeling now!!!!!
It is so annoying when you don't know reason why you get pfn...I was in the same situation ..I get BFP but then much at 8 weeks...NHS doesn't deal with immune system at all ..they don't care about it so you need to go to private clinic to investigate that ...I wish I could help you so feel free to ask me anything...you can read my story from my signature ...xxxx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Forevertrying i think thawing success rates are very very high nowadays. At my clinic they believe fet is better than fresh and apparently in some countries they only do fet as they believe success rates are better. My clinics fet is equally succesful to its fet.
Stay positive x


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

If lining is good transfer is usually 5-7 days later so day 19-20 of ypur cycle i reckon. My last fet was day 19.


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello, I'm due for fet 27/28th October. I have an appointment tomorrow to check my lining.
I only have 1 embryo grade 4AA so fingers crossed for the thawing process.
How is everyone feeling on the medication?xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi ladies can I join? Iv been over on sept/oct board. I have my transfer on thursday. Only one embryo. I went through all the meds etc for 7 weeks then had to cancel as lining didnt thicken up. Its only got to 6.1 now but docs are happy with that. Im very nervous! I have to say my diet hasnt been great this time. But I tried really hard last time and was doing everything google suggested lol n didnt get anywhere so havent stressed about it so much. Xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I hope your all doing as well as can be....

I'm on my second round of IVF, I'm having 2 blasto's transferred on Wednesday!!! I had a scan last Wednesday and my lining was 15mm!!! 

Praying they survive the thawing.

xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello gemma1984 & mo89 oh exciting....I'm a week behind you guys.....please keep me posted as I have never made it to transfer before so it's all new to me!!

Have you started the presseries yet and if so how are you getting on with them. I have a scan tomorrow so I should get more info then.xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi babybliss....oh your not far behind me...hope your scan goes well.
yep on the dreded pressries, I hate them xxx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Awwwww thank you Gemma1984. Will let you know how I get on.xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining! I've also been over on sept/oct board but due to a late arrival of af I've set back a few days.. been on my suprecur injections for 16 days and booked in for my 1st scan tomorrow, also only have one little 3day frostie so praying for another miracle!! 
Nice to meet u all xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Peabody - wow your on the full FET bag eh!   I have my scratch on Thursday so going to ask for no wait tell them to add more in, sounds like you have every area covered! and I know, if they would just listen to me and add in immunes I said I would pay and it dosent hurt to try will fight some more I think!

thesmallone - yeah I have heard of a lot of cycles like yours didn't know what the difference was with down regging before FET to just taking the provonva I suppose they want to see how your body reacts for the next step

Forevertrying - my clinics have said they will only freeze what will thaw, there's no point wasting time money and your mental state in hoping for something that has a 50/50 chance plus I have heard FET is better than fresh, you already have a good snow baby waiting so you don't need all the drugs for fresh and its supposed to help so don't worry your ice pickle will be fine 

Babybliss33 - we can all relate love, every time you try again there's always something that knocks you back, and its so hard to not loose steam, I always say IVF women are the strongest of them all, but your fight will be worth it in the end! and nope I just have really bad indigestion yeah on MILK!!!!   good luck with your scan xx

Littlehare - yeah I feel your pain on that one, I hate down regging my breasts have a mind of their own and I get really moody to, whens your scan date?


Angel75 - its awful isn't it, I said I would pay for extra immunes and intralipids and nothing!!  now I have to have a meeting on Thursday so if they don't Ill find a way to get them without prescription or just put a complaint in, they cant keep giving me the same treatment in the hope I might get lucky one day! are you currently on cycle?

Babybliss33 - good luck with your scan today ill think of fat womb thoughts for you xx 

mo89 - that's the biggest thing stress! if you don't feel like eating leafy greens and macca then I suggest you go for the pie! red juice's are supposed to help a lot what meds and dose are you on?

gemma1984 - jesus Christ!!! that's a fat one!! I have never heard of it getting that big before   well done, think you have a nice and soft home for your snow baby to snuggle into, good luck pickle and get prepared for the 2WW!! what meds did you take?

Itsnotmyfirsttime - hope your scan goes well today   keep us posted oh and what is suprecur? 

well after a LOT of     and   I finally managed to get my scans done by a girl yay!!   but they say I have to pay now even though im NHS for this FET I don't care anymore just want it to all be over now! im on the provona from next week have scratch on thursday then wait for AF, I want to try clexane and prodisone and intralipids, if I don't get it then I will find a way to get them without prescription, thanks to all the lovely girls on FF theres always someone that has done it before so onwards I say! 

ill keep you posted peeps   and   to you all xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Alex...I know I couldn't believe it.....I've been drinking pure pomegranate juice and eating lots of brazil nuts, seems to have worked!!!

Hello to everyone one else!!  xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

How's everyone feeling today

I'm so excited for my transfer tomorrow.....praying they survive the thawing!!! 

xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi alex. In supposed to be on 6mg of progynova but iv been taking 8mg. Glad I did as I managed to get my kining thick enough!! N 2 cyclogest pesseries. 

The smallone- I think we cycled together either bk in jan or may time? How are you getting on xx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Hi all had my scan today and lining is 9.9 which is good so i start progestrone supplementation thursday and embryo transfer is next tuesday. I only have one frozen 6 day embryo graded 3bb so really praying it works.
Alex 1979 yeh med regime is very full on. Not looking forward to thursday.
Gemma1984 wow your lining sounds great. Good luck tomor!
Itsnotmyfirsttime i hope scan goes well today. 
Mo89 good luck fir thursday hope embie sticks!
Babybliss33 meds taking their toll. What progesterone meds are you on? Your a few days behind me on transfer. Fingers crossed for us both.
To everyone else good luck, stay strong and positive thoughts!


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello,
I'm just back from the hospital and my lining is 11.3mm which I'm really pleased with and booked in for transfer a week Thursday. 

Peabody....just have the one embryo too. I stop the nasal spray on Thursday and start the cyclogest pessaries on Friday...twice a day. Also on progynova 8mg a day.

Gemma good luck for tomorrow.....positive thoughts for you.

Just keep     .xxxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

11.3mm!!!! that's ace, well done you xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi ladies babybliss all sounding very good your only a week ahead of me!
Along with yourself and Peabody I  also only have one frosty so let's hope they're little fighters!!

Alex1979 thanks for support suprecur is my down reg meds (buserelin) 

Afm.. been for my scan today and lining is nice and thin (5.8mm) ready to start my next meds, elleste tablets think that's progesterone? To thicken it all up again 🙈 if all goes to plan scheduled for my transfer on the 3rd of November   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

gemma1984 - right im off to load up on that! good luck for today pickle and keep us posted will keep you in my  

mo89 - yeah me to starting with 8mg straight away so fingers crossed it works!

Peabody and Babybliss33 well done on the linings that's great news! and not long now till transfer eeeeee!!! 

Itsnotmyfirsttime - the meds should work if not they will push it back a few days I think, its not like fresh where if you lining is thin and you have to trigger one layer will stop growing and make implantation more difficult, this way your going to get the best chance of making a nice warm home for your snow baby so don't worry you have plenty of time to get that pomegranate juice down ya!

well im spotting today!!!! no idea why, I always spot for 3-5 days before full flow so im panicking a little that my AF is on her way a week early! still have the scratch booked tomorrow and still going to kick off about my meds but its leaving little time to get my prescriptions sorted! all fun eh!


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Omg sat here waiting for the clinic to call to tell me if they have survived the thawing!!!  

I'll keep u all updated.

Hope everyone is ok today!! Xx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi all, sorry been manic the last few days so am on catch up!

Gemma - sending loads of luck your way xx

Mo - yes, we cycled together in May - nice to chat again.   I'm good thanks - feel like I've got my head sorted after the mmc and ready for this FET now. good luck for your transfer! will keep everything crossed for you x

babybliss - all sounds good.  

Alex - good to hear you got the scan situation sorted and good luck getting the meds you want. they're putting me on prednisolone this time, although I'm not 100% what it does...

Itsnotmyfirst time - hello! sounds like everything is going to plan. I think we're at a similar stage but I will get my dates tomorrow.

Afm - going to the clinic tomorrow to get the schedule and start taking my progynova. My moods have been all over the place on the buserilin this time. having acupucture on Sat which normally helps me massively so looking forward to that!

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

gemma1984 - keeping my fingers crossed for you  


thesmallone - prednisolone is supposed to be one of those IVF wonder drugs it helps with natural killer cells (NKa) so if your body naturally kills off any foreign bodies ie - DH DNA, it will have a chemical pregnancy effect, the embie will only implant so far then die off, so this steroid is supposed to help prevent that and make your blood less sticky increasing blow flow to the lining so its a really good drug  

well im still spotting!! not sure what to do, have cramps to so I think AF is on her way a week early, not sure if the scratch will work tomorrow but if this is what my body says then so be it


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Good news...my two embryos survived and are now transferred.....please stick 

The next two weeks are going to be the longest xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

gemma1984 - YYYAAAAYYYYY!!!! I knew you would be fine! and yep now for the 2ww board eh! heres your bananas lovely


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Congrats on being pupo gemma!!!! Xxx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats Gemma! Here's hoping your tww flies by and is as stress free as poss. Lots of luck x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks girls....how are you all today? Xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats Gemma! I'll be getting pomegranate juice down me in preparation, my next scan is Tuesday so just plodding along with my meds..

Thesmallone good luck for tomorrow always nice to get a schedule in front of you I started my elleste tablets yesterday (guessing another form of progynova?) 

Just counting down the days now and praying my little one survives the thaw  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Gemma so excited for you a glad everything went swimmingly well!!!

It's great we are all around the same stage. This stage is all new to me as I have never made it to transfer before.
  For everyone.xx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Great news gemma! Fingers crossed now for a positive two week wait!


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Good morning ladies, 

Gem1984 - Huge congrats on being PUPO - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Itsnotmyfirsttime - Best of luck for your next Scan - your ET date will be here before you know it! 

Peabody and babybliss33 - wishing you and your Frosties the best of luck for your ET's next week xxx 

The smallone - I'm feeling your pain with the side affects, I didn't feel this bad when I did my full cycle!  I hope your acupuncture helps xxx

Alex1979 - my first scan is next Thursday and my ET is due (all being well)  on the 14th too - let's hope it's a lucky day for us both 

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx

AFM - still feeling rubbish on the down regs and to top it off I have a horrible ear infection and my little girl has a chest infection - oh and AF decided to arrive as well. As you can probably tell I'm feeling very sorry for myself atm. We are supposed to be going away with friends this weekend but I'm really not feeling up to it at the moment, although a change of scenery and the distraction of good company could be just what I need. 
xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

hay girls! well I went    on them again I completely lost it and they have finally buckled, I get my scans for free and I have been given clexane and prednisolone so question -  they wont give me intralipids unless I pay for the tests first so trying to get them done without a script 

to today was a good day, sick of fighting BUT at least now I can relax and look forward to FET without thinking what if


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi ladies.im officially pupo! My embryo was a 2bb. Bit worried about the 2 part.does that mean itl take longer to implant? X


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice one Alex!!!!! you go girl!!!

MO89 - congrats sweetie, mine was yesterday. I have no clue about grading...one of mine was a 1BB and the second one was a 2BB.

can anyone explain the grading for us? x


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

mo89 - it just means that there is slight fragmentation that's all, imagine breaking crusty bread some crumbs will fall, so when your embie is dividing some bits fall off, its completely normal and nothing to worry about, my cousin had a grade 4AA put back on her girl is 5 months old, your snow babay has survived the freeze and the thaw so its looking good! and yay now for your mental 2ww xx

the AA AB BD stuff is the grade they use to see separation of the cells that's going to be the placenta and foetus, so if you have 1AA they can clearly see the separation and theres no fragmentation if its 1BB then they can still see the separation but the cell lines might be bumpy in places or have dints or divide longer than expected if its 5DD then theres not much hope, lots of fragging and no clear separation but sounds like you both have good ones in there! xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks alex!!!

Good luck gemma. When is your otd.mine is supposed to be the 28th a sat so they will do bloods the monday 31st. Halloween and my and oh 12 year anniversary


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Mine is 2nd November....wonder why yours is sooner? xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Great news mo congrats!!


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Congratulations on being PUPO Mo xxx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Fantastic news mo. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Was yours a 3 day transfer gemma? Mine was a 5. You can test 14 days after ovulation which would be 9dp 5dt. Mine will be 11dp5dt coz of the wknd xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ladies im so worried. During transfer today at one point I felt a pinch or sharppain and I jerked quite hard.it was either as embryo was being insered or as empty tube first went in. Cant remember. Feel like iv ruined it and getting major anxiety. Th docs didnt mention it. But Don't think they wod


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

mo89 - it might of been the catheter, I have had a few that have been pinchy were they scratched me going in and I bled a little, keep an eye on if you bleeding and the days that you do, if its over the next few days then it might of been that as long as it stops and its not heavy your all good, then you might have implantation bleeding later on, mine was dark and heavy for 3 days I thought it was AF, also keep an eye on you cramps if you get any and were about it is, if its in the same place then they probably have scratched you so again your all good. try not to stress pickle even if they did do some damage it is known (like the scratch I had done) if there is any damage in there then it kind of switches on the hormones for the healing process making implantation easier, and no your right the docs wont mention anything like that! so chin up and stay relaxed you will never know either way and only have your gut feeling which is normally right! sending you


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Morning Ladies,

Ive got a really bad cold!!! Hope that doesn't effect anything!!   xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

gemma1984 - i think its a good reason to sofa it for the entire weekend! you should be fine just don't take anything with ibuprofen in or to much paracetamol and you should be all good

well i just got all my meds from asda 67quid cheaper than the pharmacy i normally get it from yay 73p for prednisolone


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

cheers Alex, I feel much better today, yesterday I felt awful...went to bed at 6.30pm!!

That's a great saving...im lucky, we are currently funded but if this time doesn't work then we will have a pay for a cycle xx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alex ...the difference of the prices make me shocked !!! Always i do search and calls before i buy .....xx good luckn


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

so girls is what is the normal dose of prednisolone with clexane I think she has given me a small dose 5mg a day, was on 20mgs before without clexane 20mgs, so just want to check, hope your all doing ok


----------



## Forevertrying (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind words of support.  I have another scan on Tuesday to see if my lining is all ready for the transfer on the 1st Nov, not long now.  Providing it all thaws that again will be the longest two weeks ever.  Fingers crossed for the rest of you


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey all! Happy Monday!

Mo- congrats on being pupo - try not to worry (impossible I know) and hope the time flies for you.

Alex - excellent work getting them to agree - shows what can happen when you make a fuss, although its sad that you have to when they should just do whatever they can. I'm not on clexane but my predisolone dose is 10mg per day until my scan then it increases to 30mg for 5 days. Am a bit worried about side effects. Moon face...sounds attractive!

Gemma - I also have a stinking cold. Had one during my 2ww for my last cycle. I think its the meds and stress hitting our immune systems a bit. Take it easy and put your feet up x

Littlehare - hope you're feeling better and the weekend was good - did you go away in the end? I do think a change of scene can help!

AFM - had my nurses appt last Thurs - no baseline scan though as my clinic don't do them if you've had one with them in the past 6 months. Started my progynova and prednisone and back to the clinic on 1st Nov for the scan. Feeling tired as recovering from a cold and worried about remembering all the tablets at the right times....I'm so bad at that. Also, really not in the frame of mind for work. So hard to be motivated. I think it's the dark mornings and evenings. I want to hibernate! xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Morning Ladies,

Hope your all well.

well my cold has gone!! finally!!! I generally feel ok, although some points I feel heavy in tummy area like I'm coming on!! so hope I don't 

Alex - Sorry I cant help you on the meds as I was on different ones. Hope you are well though.

Themallone - I'm not in the frame of mind for work either!! my mind keeps wondering....I hate the 2ww!! 

xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello ladies. Could I join you thread? New to this idea. It is so great to be able to read other ladies successes/ worries etc that are in similar situations. I find that as fab as my family and friends (those that know) are, they can't really relate to our situation..... I am currently waiting 6dp3dt. We had 2 frozen embies transferred. Was so relieved they thawed ok, then so relived they were on board and now just worrying that they are hanging in there and making a home (fingers crossed). I had terrible OHSS in the summer, was in hospital for 10 days and had to freeze all. We have been trying to conceive for 51/2/yrs feels like we are always waiting... Sorry to be a bit of a moan on first post. Anyways we are on track now and just hoping and praying.... We test on the 1st Nov. I'm sure it will come round soon enough, but analysing every twinge (will prob drive myself mad)! The stories of such strong ladies on this site are amazing. Wishing everyone the very best xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello Rosewell.....  

Welcome 

We are in the same boat...I have also had two transferred, I test on the 2nd Nov!!! xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello Gemma1984!

Congrats to you, have everything crossed for you. How are you feeling? Will you be tempted to test early?? Not sure I will..... but who knows. Don't want my a little bubble of possibility to be burst! x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

I feel ok, I just want to know. I feel like my tummy is heavy sometimes (like im coming on). So not sure what that means!!

I am tempted to test early but not going to as like you said, don't want to burst the bubble.

How you are feeling? (congrats to you as well) xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm ok thanks. Some days better than others. Day of the transfer was full of beans (a lot of it relief I think). Then after that it's just the not knowing.... Had a few twinges (I think, although I wonder if it's in my head or just the drugs), sore boobs, cramping all day Saturday and then just really tired today. This probably just due to the intensity of the situation. Onwards and upwards! Hope you have some nice things planned to occupy yourself during this 2nd week xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

My boobs are mega sore/tender as well.

Im working all week then a day shopping on Saturday.....roll on November for us xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Absolutely!  Well done for carrying on on the work front. I decided to take a break. I don't think there is any right/wrong way. I'm very lucky my boss has been and continues to be very supportive. Will never go through egg collection process again a) we just can't afford it and (b) thought it was going to polish me off... very scary time, so make or break for us. Will keep you posted. Keep hanging in there. Enjoy you retail therapy - nothing like it to brighten the spirits xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

aww thank you....same to you.

keep me updated and don't test early xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey Gemma & rosewell.

All sounding very exciting!!! I will be on your boat hopefully on Thursday all being well with the thaw!!xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Eeeeekkkk  That's great news babybliss,Thursday will soon be here xxx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats babybliss! Hope all goes to plan for you x

No Gemma, I'll do my very best to resist! It is so tempting tho x


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi all.. hope everyone's well.. only a few days before some OTDs stay positive ladies wishing u all the best of luck!! 

Babybliss your transfer is a week before me.. fingers crossed for your frosty xx

AFM.. off for my scan tomorrow to check I'm thickening up final scan Friday then fingers crossed transfer will be on the 3rd, scared for the thaw but will be so excited to be PUPO and join the 2ww  

Baby dust to all ✨✨✨


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Good luck itsnotmyfirsttime lovely to hear that you had your little boy. Lots of luck for your FET. Sounds like you are another very strong lady! The thaw really worried me too. I was so relived when the embryologist rang and said they were both ok! I test on the 02/11 (nerve racking). My fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Good morning ladies, hope you are having a good week so far. 

Peabody- best of luck with your ET today my lovely 

Foreverything and itsnotmyfirsttime - hope your scans go well today xxx

Thesmallone - I hope you are feeling better. It can be really stressful getting your head around the meds but for me once I'm actually doing them it just becomes the normal routine. 

Alex- I'm afraid I'm no help with your meds question as I'm on different meds to you. I find it really interesting how everyone's cycles are so different and yet we're all working towards the same goal! 

Gem, Mo, and Rosewill - How's the 2WW going? I remember that being the hardest part last time round, I just couldn't concentrate on anything other than symptom spotting!!! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone off xxx

AFM - I'm due to have my first scan on Thursday but I'm still on my period. I'm gonna call the clinic in a bit to let them know to see what they want to do - any of you ladies experienced this before? 
Me and my LG are finally feeling better, the antibiotics have done the job! We cancelled our weekend break and just had a quiet weekend at home which was just what the dr ordered! 
I keep meaning to ask if you ladies have been changing your diets or cutting things out? My clinic are very laid back and said other than folic acid to not worry about anything else but because I've been so run down I feel like I should try to give my body a boost to try and help as much as possible!


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Littlehare....thank you for your kind words. This 2ww is killing me. Did you feel like you were coming on your period?

I've cut out Alcohol & caffeine. Been drinking lots of pomegranate juice and eating brazil nuts. I tend to eat lots a veg and fruit anyways. xx


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Gem - I remember feeling like I was coming on my period and my boobs were so sore and it's kind of hard to explain but my boobs felt almost fuzzy!?!
It's so cruel how pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are the same, I remember in the years of trying to conceive naturally how I would analyse every symptom and make myself crazy!! 
I think I'll give the pomegranate and Brazil nuts a go, thanks for that 😀. 

My clinic just called me back and confirmed the scan will go ahead even if I'm still on - oh the things we put ourselves through!!!


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

that's good to hear, thank you. 

I know us women have to go through so much!!!

Good news about your scan xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you rosewill scan went well, clinic like lining to be above 6mm for transfer and I'm already at 6.1mm with over a week to go ☺

Littlehare- thank you for ur well wishes! I was also still bleeding at time of my scan nurse said it's completely common and she was more than used to it, reassuring when your feeling a little awkward 😳

I'm also drinking pomegranate juice (just the cartons from Sainsbury's??) and taking folic acid, clinic have told me not to lose any weight as bmi is a little low so no dieting this time for me 🙌🏼 Friday now is my next and final scan before transfer and should start the dreaded pesseries!!

Hope everyone's had a positive day xxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

You lucky girl!!! no dieting!! I envy you   xx

Well done on the lining


----------



## Forevertrying (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi all just to update you, scan went well lining ready to go.  Transfer happening 1st Nov providing thaw goes to plan.


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Great news Forevertrying, another little hurdle. Well done and fingers crossed for you x

Hope everyone is doing ok?? 2ww is proving tough. I am now 7dp3dt no signs really. Analysing every twinge - should probably stop!


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

forevertrying- good news all is going to plan stay positive for the thaw we only have the 1 also so know exactly how your feeling! Xx

Rosewill- I had no signs at all with my 1st little one.. 2ww is definitely tough we wait and pray we get there then it's so difficult to just enjoy! That's my plan this time just relax in the thought of being pupo xx

Thanks gemma1984 it sure is one less thing to worry about 😊


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Hi all so i had transfer of my single 6 day blastocyst- unfortunately it hadnt hatched yet so im a little anxious but trying to stay positive.
Hope you are all doing well.  Glad to hear all scans are going well for u all- forevertrying and itsnotmyfirsttime
Babybliss good luck for thursday! Sending you lots of positive vibes x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi All,

How are we all today??

Well my test will be a week today!!! made it through the first week. Roll on next wed!! I still feel unsure whether its worked or not.

Foreverything - Well done on your Lining!! 1st Nov will soon be here.

Peabody - Congrats on your transfer, I don't think mine had hatched so I wouldn't worry. 

xx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Thanks gemma1984. Had blood test and my progesterone us low- 30 and they like it to be over 100. Last time is was 108 so im mega stressed out now. Having 2 more meds added cyclogest rectal suppositary and prontegest injection every other day. Another blood test on saturday.


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats on being PUPO Peabody - I haven't even been told about the hatched thing by my clinic so try not to worry - is it part of the thawing process? xxx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Hi littlehare hatching is part of embryo development- ie by day 6 it starts to hatch out of the outer shell.
I got myself in a right tizz today. Had to go to the clinic to pick up new meds and i ended up having to rush to get there on time as the fire alarm went off at the station delaying all trains. Then i got there just in time and was left waiting 40 minutes and when i queried with reception it looked like they had forgotten about me- they said they would see me straight away and i was left waiting another half hour by which time i was a blubbering mess in the waiting area. Its not what i hoped i would be doing 1 day post transfer. I feel things are against me at the moment. Sorry for ranting on just feel very emotional. At work tomor and friday 😑


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

That makes sense Peabody - I have to admit even 2nd time around I'm very ignorant to a lot of the IVF process and often find a lot of the planning appointments overwhelming - it's often information overload for me  

I'm so sorry you've had a stressful day, it's hard to not take things as 'signs' when we have so much riding on the end result. With all the meds and additional hormones in our system plus the emotions from the roller coaster we're on its hard not to get ourselves in a tizz! I hope you manage to have a well deserved chilled out evening.
I'm gonna be getting cosy with a cuppa and slice of cake and watching the bake off tonight ☕🍰.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats on being pupo Peabody I agree with littlehare it's so difficult not to get in a tizz over the littlest things when our bodies full of hormones hope your evening has been more relaxed!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow littlehare I too am resting up with tea, cake and bake off!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Thank you ladies.
Feeling abit better except new injection has left a big lump in my bum cheek so im lying with a hot bottle against it, eating maltesars and watching grand designs. Cant seem to get into bake off programme.
Good luck tomor littlehare


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning ladies.....well today has come....just waiting on the call to see if my embryo has thawed and good for transfer.


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Good luck babybliss33. Hope everything goes smoothly xxx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Good luck babybliss sorry didn't realise it was today!!   

Ladies.. I'm scheduled for my transfer next Thursday if all goes to plan I'll be off work for the 2ww my dh works away so family have suggested I go stay with them for a few days (sat-tues) it's a 2 hour drive.. anyone see any problems in doing this? Seems a crazy question because I drove straight after last transfer 🙈🙈 

Positive vibes to all xxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

babybliss - ill be thinking of you!!!     xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks guys....still waiting on callxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

keep us updated xx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Best of luck Babybliss! xx


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi!
I was hoping for a FET this cycle but circumstances made me have to wait until next month.
Not sure yet if I'll do medicated or natural.
I have one docto in Greece (where my 4 frosties are) and one in Sweden (where I live).
Swedish doc suggests to downreg with procren on day 2 and also start estrogen, then wait until lining is thick enough for FET. Greek doc thinks natural cycle would be better. However I'd like to try something different (had a few natural FET without success). 
Did anyone try that method? I read that many start downreg much earlier, like day 21 the cycle before. Any success stories from the day 2 downreg method?
Also a bit worried that my body might react in a negative way to the medications. Have immune issues and Maybe natural cycle is gentler to the body.
Any thoughts?
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello guys,
Embryo transfer went very well...really thick lining and embryo thawed out well.....now the 2 week wait....test date 10th November.
I thought that because the embryo was 5/6 days old already my test date would be sooner??

Now to sit back and relax......x


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

hay girls sorry for the black out been so tired and AF is kicking my ass!!! 

Babybliss33 - yay!!! that's great news   yep the 2ww, this is the worst part! keep busy and let me know all the details, what was your lining in the end?

Itsnotmyfirsttime - you should be OK I have driven after transfer, just get some chilled music in the car and take it steady xx

MoM11 - I did down reg on day 2 with a fresh cycle and it was my best yet, if my FET dosent work im asking for that again, medicated is better as you are checked regularly and given drugs to combat any outcome, whether its lining issues or immunes, I haven't had the tests done but have immune drugs this time like you I want to try something different each time, and you might be surprised, down regging killed me the first time but now im fine with it, and as each day or cycle passes you learn from the last, you might be OK! most clinics here don't offer natural FET mine dosent as they have no control over what your body does, are you having any immune drugs in your protocol?

well im at work ladies so will do more personals later, trying to shake off the dreaded prognova indigestion YEAH OFF MILK!!!!!!


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

congrats Babybliss!!!!! welcome to the 2ww club!!!! xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations babybliss enjoy being pupo!

Thanks Alex1979 think that's what I'll do else I'll drive myself crazy sat at home for 2 weeks!

Who's next for transfer? Not many of us left waiting now is there? I'm in for my final scan tomorrow getting the pomegranate juice in tonight lol

Hi Mo I'd liked to have tried the natural fet but it's not something my clinic offer, maybe try something different if you've not had any joy in the past?

Xx


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Babyliss congrats on being PUPO lovely xxx

Alex - Hope hope you are getting some chill out time, working whilst going through IVF can be a good thing for a distraction but sometimes it would be nice to have a duvet day too  

Mom11 - you made me go and have a look for my old IVF cycle schedule (which was a successful FULL IVF cycle) and i did down reg on day 2 of that cycle and did so for 8 days. 
And on this frozen cycle I started to down reg on day 21 and will do so for 26 days.
I had no side affects at all with the first cycle but with this cycle I've had a hell of a time with the down reg. 
I've never been offered a natural cycle, like Alex said I don't think it's something that is offered in the UK very often. 

AFM - my scan went well today so all systems are still go for my next scan on the 10th  

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

morning girls well I just threw up all my bloody tablets!   my stomach can be funny with meds sometimes, sometimes I can take pills sometimes I cant, as I get older my body rejects everything!  so now ill have to take one every 4 hours I think and try and keep them down, scan is booked for the 7th headaches are killing me so trying to drink as much as poss, and tired as hell but im on my way now, oh yeah and my dum ass doc didn't even write down I had had the immune meds, I rang yesterday to find out when I should start them and they had no notes on me at all again, was supposed to be day1 but did them from day2 instead, clexane is very pinchy! steroids making me sick so all good eh! 


Itsnotmyfirsttime - good luck for your scan today ill be thinking of you

Littlehare - how come yours is so far away, did you have one for baseline? and yes I wish I could have more duvet days! but as you know with this expense you need a second job just to pay for it so I do a lot of overtime, but time does go quicker!


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh no Alex 1979.....what a nightmare.... I hope you feel better soon.xx I'm not sure how thick my lining was on transfer but the doctors kept say how good it was....I should have asked...transfer was all abit daunting!!!xx

Gemma... how are you doing on your 2ww?x

Little hare.... that's great your scan went well...exciting times ahead.x

Itsnotmyfirsttime....6 sleeps until transfer!!!

Themallone.....thank you.

If feel like I should be relaxing but I'm not one to sit around....always house work to be done. I have my sisters hen do tomorrow....winery tour!!! Not my best choice of activity...tea total for me...don't know how I'm going to pull this off!!!x


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing well and getting through all the hurdles we have to go through.... 😉
It's tough... I'm now 10dp3dt .. Been keeping busy, away at mo which is lovely until Sunday. Won't be testing until Wednesday as DH is away and want him to be with me. Don't want the bubble of pupo otherwise be burst.... Havn't had any symptoms just hope I'm one of those ladies who doesn't get any until later on. Fingers crossed. 

Lots of luck and good wishes all. Sorry for lack of personals ️xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

I absolutely hate this country sometimes they have just called and said now I have to pay for FET as I went to Czech for 2 cycles!!! I just started all the meds 2 days ago and now I don't think I can afford this treatment! so so so sick of this bull****


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

Rosewell - not long for us now....both testing Wednesday. how you feeling? sometimes I feel like im coming on then sometime I don't!! My boods are sore and had a few head aches.

Babybliss - im good thanks, lot long till Wednesday. I just hope its worked. Oh god a winery!!! I wouldn't be able to resist ha ha. 

Alex - No way!!!!!! That's shocking, they should have told you before you started your meds!! how much will the cycle be??

Itsnotmyfirsttime - your transfer will soon be here!!! keep drinking that pomegranate juice and eating plenty of brazil nuts.

Littlehare - good news for your scan!!  

xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

its another £2000, really think I'm going to give up, to tired now, don't know what to do


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all!

Gemma, I'm ok thanks... Not really sure... Think it's prob in my imagination. Tender boobs I would say, mild headache but also felt a bit of a throat so prob not linked... Maybe a bit of light headedness..... But again think I'm trying to find symptoms that prob don't exist!!!! Just hoping and praying xxx good luck to you. How have you been feeling?? Are you tempted to test early?? X


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi all , I posted a few weeks ago , but will probably join in Decembers FET cycle buddies .

I'm going in for an endo scratch the 18 th of November . 

I'm a bit confused over time scales .

I thought that once I've had my scratch I wait for a bleed , then I start treatment . It's been a few weeks since we had our follow up appointment but I thought my doc said I start taking tablets once I've had my bleed , then scan to check the lining is ok then et , the pessaries and injections through my 2ww .

But reading lots of post and ppl are saying it takes about 6 weeks , I thought it was only about 4 including treatment and ET ? 

I have a 5 day blast waiting for me , have I got it all wrong ?


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for your respo ses about medicated FET - interesting that it's so different, I think natural cycle is more common in Sweden, and also my greek doc recommends it.
With my IVFs I've done 3 with down reg and I think 5 without (I'm losing count)
My next FET will be the 3rd time with immune meds.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Morning ladies..

Natsel- time frame will all depend on which protocol your clinic put you on, I'm on long protocol so started my down reg injections on day 21 and will have my transfer 6 weeks from that date (November 3rd) short protocol I think starts on day 2 of ur cycle and lasts 4 weeks.. but speak to your clinic I'm sure they'll have a schedule prepared for you? Xx

Rosewill and Gemma Wednesdays not far away.. any early testers? Praying for positives!! Xx

Alex that's awful that they didn't tell you straight away I hope everything works out for you lovely xx

Afm.. final scan was yesterday linings now at 7.4mm so thickening nicely.. final injection tomorrow morning and start those lovely pesseries tomorrow night! Then I wait  

Hello to everyone else hope all well xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello all,

Itsnotmyfirsttime - hope you well? Great news on scan. No early tests for me 😉 hope I can hold out x


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Rosewill...i had sore throats after FET and think if you become pregnant you get flu and things like that !!!! So we wish you good luck 😉...
Gemma ...good luck for wednesday 😘


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you angel75!!! Fingers so tightly crossed they are starting to hurt now 😉️xxx


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Please can you help me yesterday evening 6dp3dt i did a clear blue test and this morning 7dp3dt i did a pink cheapie.
Are these normal or evaporated lines?
Really worried !!
I do not know how to add a photo so i will change my main picture.
Thanks
Claire xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi claire.. looks like a positive to me xx


----------



## rachiebooboo (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello!

I'm not sure which board I should be on so I hope this is the right place! Hello everyone  

I am 4dp5dt today and not feeling very hopeful  I had planned to have a single embryo transfer but my first embryo didn't re-expand at all after it was warmed (even after 3 hour) so they thawed the other one and that looked pretty bad too with only very slight signs of re-expansion. They gave them bad grades and I can't help but think it hasn't worked. Did any of you get given grades of your embies? I've got terrible AF pains today and I really want to test early  

I hope you are all getting on okay x


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Claire thats Defo a possitive!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## elzunia11 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Good luck to all who will have their FET this month. Little about my journey below.

I am 33 years old and have my IVF in London Lister clinic, for those who are looking at doing it at Lister I am happy to give review  I am very happy with their services. So I had my Egg retrieval done on Tuesday, i had 26 eggs and very high levels of hormones so I was in v high risk of OHSS. I felt so bad after ER that I had to stay overnight in the hospital  I felt better on Wednesday but sins Thursday all went down hill. Yesterday I was severely sick feeling awful all day. I should have my ET today sadly doctor decide its too dangerous. my ovaries are huge and my hormones are still very high. she said that if we would make transfer today and I would get pregnant I would end up in hospital very very poorly. I feel bad, I am disappointed but I know its a right decision especially I am feeling so unwell, I didn't eat properly sins Wednesday I feel extremely weak. WE have 7 embryos which are star quality (doctor words) and another 5 which still developing to blast, o hopefully we will have a lot to be frozen. I need to wait now and see if my ovaries shrink after my menstrual cycle and if they will go back to normal we will be transferring frozen embryo next month. Its obviously not an outcome I was hoping for, but we cant control your things. I am waiting for a while now so one or 2 months wont make huge difference, I just hope my little embryos will survive freezing. 
I want wish you all good luck and stay positive ladies! 

*Agnes*


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you for replying, I have taken another this morning and it says pregnant 1 - 2.


I am very nervous though as we have been trying for so long and this is our last go.... just need to relax.


Wishing you all the best of luck


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello ladies....hope your all well.

Rosewell not long till Wednesday now....have you resisted testing I have xxxx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

evening all!

Elunzia11 - hi! I had OHSS was very poorly I ended up in hospital for 10 days on drips, drains, scans and blood transfusions. It is a horrible thing!!! It has taken me a long time to recover prob 3 months. We had to freeze all and I know how you feel!! Anyway they will be waiting for you when you fit and back to normal!! Hold in there and be kind to yourself. I am now 12dp3dt with 2 embies. You'll get there, good luck ️xx

Hi Gemma! Not long ..... I have resisted like my little pupo bubble don't want it bursting..... Have you? Xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Haha Gemma sorry just re read! Well done - think we feel the same on this. Hope you're feeling ok? X


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yep resisted. Like you I don't want to burst the bubble...

Have you had any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Good evening ladies, starting my presseries tonight just wondered if I should stick to the same time every morn/evening I've been setting my alarm for 6am everyday (even days off 😩) for my buserelin now that's finished do I need to continue the wake up calls for my cyclogest?? Can't remember doing so in my 1st cycle but that was a few years ago so might be wrong?

Gemma and rosewill great will power girls praying for positive results!! Xx

Congratulations claire,  definitely try to relax how exciting for you!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

I always pop mine in before bed, so that's not always the same time xxx


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Huge congratulations Claire, I had a big smile on my face when I read your post  

Gemma and Rosewill - I'm still thinking of you ladies, not long now  

Itsnotmyfirsttime- I don't remember doing the pesseries at the exact same times each day on my last cycle. 

Elunzia - I'm so sorry to hear you have been so poorly, IVF is hard enough to deal with without OHSS ontop! I'm wishing you all the luck with your FET when the time is right  

Alex - that's terrible news about your cycle, they really should have told you that straight away. I'm so sorry Hun I'm not surprised that you are so tired from it all   

Rachie - Congrats on being PUPO! I can totally understand how upsetting your ET must have been, it's such a stressful time -  I'm really apprehensive about waiting for the clinic to call on the day of my ET with the news. But just think, your little Frosties are now in the best possible place 
I think my Frosties are a 2 and a 3 if it helps xxx 

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks littlehare....how are you doing?? Xx


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm doing ok thanks gemma, much better than I was before that's for sure.
My cycle seems to be taking forever, I'm so surprised at how much harder I'm finding the FET tbh. 
But on a positive note I'm starting my progynova and Estraderm patches tomorrow so that's one step closer to the ET  all being well  

How are you feeling about testing, do you test at home or go to your clinic? xxx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi again Gemma... Don't know really.. so used to imagining things previously with clomid cycles, and convincing myself I was only to be horribly disappointed. So I'm just not sure... Feeling alround pretty anxious which is prob causing me to feel generally rubbish!!!! My OTD is actually tomorrow, but DH is away with work and not sure I can cope with a negative and him not here. So I am waiting till the Wednesday morning. Sending you lots of luck xxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Littlehare - Glad your doing well, I felt like mine had dragged as well.

Rosewell - bless you having to wait an extra day, think your right waiting for your DH to be there. I just cant call it, sometimes I feel like its worked and sometimes thinking it hasn't. Well ill know for sure soon. I so hope we both get a positive!!! 

hope everyone else is well 

xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks Gemma   hugs to you xxx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

hello!

Congrats Claire! great news and hope all continues to go well xxx

Itsnotmyfirsttime - I tried to take my pessaries at around 8pm last time but I definitely didn't keep to the time exactly.

Pupo ladies - is everyone ok and hanging in there? I think there are some OTDs coming up?

AFM - had my scan this morning and sadly my lining is not thick enough so I've got to carry on with everything and go back in a week. Bit annoying but not the end of the world. If anyone has any tips on anything that can help - I've been eating brazil nuts but doesn't seem to have done the trick...

Take care ladies!
xxx


----------



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi ladies,

So sorry to butt in to your chats, I hope you don't mind. I previously posted in May/June 2016 for my first IVF which failed, and I just couldn't bring myself to try IVF again. However, got myself well and here I am with OTD on Thursday 3rd Nov after our one and only frozen embie was transferred on the 25th Oct. Just having a major wobble and have what I can only describe as awful PMT too. I just feel it hasn't worked again. Guess I'm just after a little hug, or some one to jolly me along a bit. Our families aren't really there for us (kind of focused on our siblings who already have children) and friends all have children and don't really get what we're going through. I am so frightened of falling to pieces again and feeling alone like I did last time if I get a BFN, which is probably likely given my history. 

I hope you are all doing okay whatever stage you are in your FET cycle.

Take care
xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello Flitter, aww bless you...well im sending you big hugs!!!

My test day is tomorrow and im so scared. Some days I feel like my period is coming then some days I don't. My boobs are sore, which normally happens around period time. There is no sign of blood yet tho. I nearly burst into tears at my desk earlier which isn't like me, I think that's down to worrying about tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks so much Gemma, that's really kind of you.

Big hugs for you too   really hope tomorrow is a BFP for you.  I'll keep everything crossed for you. Know exactly how you feel, I'm feeling tearful too worrying about Thurs. Hopefully it'll be good news for both of us.

xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you.

What symptoms have you been experiencing? xx


----------



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been feeling really cross when I wake up, then really tearful. Also nauseous too and general tummy ache, plus super tired all the time. General PMT or cyclogest side effects I reckon! No sore boobs, although I did on last years IVF in second week of tww, but maybe that was the trigger shot as was a BFN.

Endo starting to feel uncomfortable too   I had a massive endometrioma on my ovary in 2014 so had two laps to sort that out, but adhesions formed after that and have stuck my bowels down a bit.

Have you had any symptoms other than the sore boobs?

xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

bless you!!!

Just feeling generally tired, its so difficult to call it as may all be down to the meds.

Ill let you know tomorrow xx


----------



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Gemma    

Big hugs
xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow Gemma.xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you baby bliss.

Rosewell - im not going to come on here tonight as just going to try and stay calm....so good luck for the morning...praying we both get a positive!!! 

xxx


----------



## knes (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello, 
Starting down regging tomorrow for transfer, really want to know how successful frozen transfers are, clinic told me 20%. This is part of our second cycle, been tougher emotionally rather than physically I find. 

Transferring week of 28th, anyone done this before?


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Good luck Gemma and rosewill for tomorrow two bfps would be amazing!!

Welcome flitter these forums are great for support we haven't told anyone about our tx this time round and have our transfer Thursday (if our one emby survives thaw) it's nice just to talk about where I'm at with people in the same boat big hugs to you Thursday will be a big day for us both!

Hello knes this is my 1st fet after a successful round of ivf in 2012 I try not to focus too much on stats just take each day as it comes xx

Thesmallone: not nice having a set back but all for good reasons! Have u tried pomegranate juice im drinking a couple of glasses a day fingers crossed for next week xx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Haven't tried pomegranate juice..thanks! will give it a go xx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Good luck gemma and rosewell for tomor- fingers and toes croseed for you both. You been very brave not testing early. Flitter sorry to hear you are having hard time- whole process and meds mess with our minds alot so be strong. I test on 8th nov. This is my second fet and i too only had one frozen embryo.
The smallone hope lining gets better quickly x
Congrats claire hope you are doing well x
Everyone else hope u are all doing well x


----------



## MiniJack (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm feeling a bit crazy tonight! I had my transfer yesterday. One frozen embryo. This evening I had a feeling of my period starting. I was terrified to go to the toilet and find that it has. Thankfully, it hasn't. But I have that feeling that I'm about to start on my period. This is somewhat normal for me. I used to get this a lot when I had fibroids. Anyone ever feel this way? Blood test is on the 14th; plenty of waiting and trying not to worry time! 

Best wishes to you all X


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Well ladies I was up at 4am to do a test, couldn't sleep or hold my wee in any longer.

It's BFP!!! I'm in shock as really thought it hadn't worked. Just shows you not to analyse every symptom like I was as they were similar as my last failed cycle, so I really thought it hadn't work.

Rose well.....I'm praying u have good news    xxx


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fantastic news Gemma! Congrats!
Fingers crossed Rosewell!

Knes I'm about to start too but my problem is my 2 doctors want me to do different things (medicated or natural FET). My period is about to start and I think I'll go for the meds as my natural cycle FETs have been unsuccessful in the past.
How long will you be downreging and when will you start estrogen?
My doctor Telia me to take a downreg injection (procren) on day 3 and start progynonon the same day, anyone tried this?


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Congratulations Gemma!!!! I knew it!!!! So excited for you.xx

Good luck to everyone.xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Gemma so happy for you. Congratulations!!!! I too was up at 4am haven't slept a wink... I too am a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!😄😄😄😄can't believe it! 😍

Good morning to everyone else x


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

What great news to wake up to ladies!! Two bfps!! Congratulations rosewill and Gemma xxx

One more sleep for me till transfer! 

Hope everyone has a positive day xxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

oh my god Rosewell!!!!!!!!! im so happy for you!!!!!!!!

How weird we were both up at 4am!!!

morning to everyone else and thank you for your kind words xx


----------



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

Huge congrats Gemma and Rosewell, really great news!!

xx


----------



## FlitterFloosh (Feb 19, 2015)

Itsnotmyfirsttime and Peabody, thanks so much for your kind words.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Itsnotmyfirsttime.  

Peabody got my fingers crossed for the 8th for you! 

Hope everyone has a good day.

xxx


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

What amazing news to read rosewell and gemma massive congratulations. How exciting!
What test did u guys use? What happens next? 
Great news x
Thanks flitter i have my fingers crossed for u too! Fingers crossed for everyone of us out there having to struggle to conceive xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone.

Peabody - I just just one that my clinic gave me to use, although Ive been and bought a £9 clear blue one this morning! going to test again in the morning as doesn't seem real ha ha xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry meant to say "what happens next"....I need to my clinic at 1.30pm to let them know the outcome then they will scan in 4 weeks to make sure all is ok and see how many there are!! I had 2 embryos transferred xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Congratulations rosewill!!!!!
So happy for you!!!

Gosh 2 bfp's today.

Gemma maybe twins............or more!!!!x

I still have a week until I test....its dragging.....just have af cramps, tired and issues will smells!!!x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

I know babaybliss ha ha, id be happy with just one.

Praying you following us with a BFP!! xxx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

yay! big congrats Gemma and Rosewill xxx


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Well done on the bfp's! Just wanted to pop in and say I tested yesterday at 8dp5dt as I had had slight bleeding on Monday. I was sure it hadn't worked as had been having bad cramps since the Friday.  Nearly fell over when I got a BFP!! Did the second test clinic gave this morning to double check and line was even stronger. I also went out today in a daze and bought a digital test to do tomorrow. My OTD is 5th November. Praying that everything continues to do its thing. Have never tested early before. Hadn't even posted on here earlier as was so convinced I was out this time. Congratulations to all the bfp's again and fingers crossed to all who are testing in next few days. Xxx


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Huge congrats Gemma and Rosewill, I was thinking of you guys today - it's such wonderful news  

Congrats to LJUK on the BFP too xxx

Itsnotmyfirsttime - best of luck for ET tomorrow xxx 

Do we have any other OTD or ETs this week?


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

LJUK...congratulations brill news. Can believe all these BFPS. Let's hope the luck continues for everyone else on here.

Well I did another test this morning as yesterday didn't seem real. I did one of those clear blue one. Pregnant 2-3 week   feels a lot more real this morning.

Hope everyone else is well.

Thanks littlehare......I was thinking that, who's next to test 

Xxxx


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Gemma, I did the very same thing this morning. I also got Pregnant 2-3 weeks. Such a long journey to go yet but am so thrilled to be this far. Fingers crossed for all the other strong ladies out there who are testing in next couple of days. X


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Good morning ..

Another bfp! Congratulations ljuk! Xx

I've just had my call from clinic my little emby has thawed out perfectly and I'll be going for transfer at 12 wish me luck ladies ☺☺


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fantastic news with all the bfps!

Good luck Itsnot...

My period is late (no bfp), just want to be on my way toward FET...


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Itsnotmyfirsttime.....Good luck for you today!!!! Very exciting!!xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is well this morning.Thought I would catch up a bit. Sorry if I miss anyone. As every wishing everyone lots and luck and strength to keep going!

ljuk - congratulations on BFP! 

Itsnotmyfirsttime - thank you for your well wishes, I am in shock! Delighted to hear your thaw went well and hopefully transferred successfully. Hope you taking it easy and trying to keep your mind busy during 2ww. xx

MoM11 - bigs hugs to you  

Peabody, Littlehare and FliterFloosh - thank you and sending all my best wishes to you  

Babybliss33 - Thank you, I'm in shock! How are you going in your 2ww - I think by far the worst bit to deal with. Hugs xx

Gemma - Very well done to you (again) enjoy you fabulous news.

afm I feel amazing! Keeping fingers firmly crossed - it all feels so surreal. DH was totally shocked too. We had really prepared ourselves for the worst, so we are just delighted.

Love and positive vibes to you all. Thank you all for being a positive point of contact, chatting has been a real help. Will keep checking in. Rosie xxx (Rosewill)


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Good afternoon all..

Transfer went well officially a member of the 2ww club just hope my news is as positive as u ladies have had recently!!

Had the worst migraine all day that I can't seem to shift but otherwise feeling pretty positive have had a few hours of elevated legs and now trying to be "normal"

Otd November 15th 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

yay.....glad it went well for you. How many were transferred? xx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you Gemma.. We only had one frozen, so hoping it's getting safely tucked in   Xx


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats Itsnotmyfirsttime xxx


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations Itsnotmyfirsttime. Hope you are managing to rest and enjoy being pupo xxx


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Still haven't completely made my mind up about medicated/natural cycle FET. Finally got my period yesterday and need to decide tomorrow wether to take the downreg injection or not.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi ladies thank you for all the well wishes!

I'm now 3dp3dt will implantation have happened by now? Not planning on testing before otd just wondered the time frame in which implantation can happen? 

Hope all our ++s are keeping well xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello itsnotmyfirsttime.......I'm 10dp5dt today......not going to test early although tempted!!!
I'm feeling okay......cramping on and off...really feel like af is coming then nothing!!...a bit moody and peeing frequently. Hopefully all good signs. I test on Thursday.x


----------



## heatherfinn (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys -im new to this group, sending good vibes to everyone xx

I'm 7dp5dt natural fet. I'm 33 (today) and a bit of an old hand at all this after 3 unsuccessful IVF with four embryos. This is my only frostie. I have had scratch test cos of endometriosis but feel like my period is on its way.  Tempted to test today just cos what a great birthday present that would be haha! I normally get my af on day 13 which is tomorrow so not long to wait if it hasn't worked out.  Still holding on to hope that one day I'll be lucky xxx


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fingers crossed, heatherfinn and babybliss!

Those of you who started downregging on day 21, when did you have your FET?


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello mom11........day 21 I started on the nasal spray for 14 days then had a scan....then onto progynova for 14 days.....then started pessaries 6 day before FET and upped my dose of progynova.
So roughly 5 weeks for me.
I hope this helps.x


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi all..

Babybliss getting ever closer to your otd still no early testing? Hope u are well! Xx

Hi heatherfinn hope u had a lovely relaxed birthday? So... did u do the test?? Think positive xx

Mom11 I also started down reg injection on day 21 continued until af arrived (late at day 34) had a scan and started my progynova on day 5 (18/10) then pesseries am and pm from 31/10 and et on 3/11 so roughly 5 weeks xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Itsnotmyfirsttime.....I'm going to hold off I think....feeling really positive though. Will keep you up dated.xx


----------



## heatherfinn (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi yes I did test and as always bfn. Otd is friday. Today is 9dp5dt and expecting my af today. So frustrating to have so much period pain but no actual af - I need that glass of wine! 

Got my fingers crossed for anyone whose OTD is today xx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies: my next FET is going to be on November 21st...my lucky day!!  Every two/three years, something great happens for me on this day:  Married, Started a new dream job, bought and signed for my flat in Paris. Now we will have 2 FET this year  Fingers crossed!  Anyone else planned to have theirs around this time?


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Heatherfinn sorry it's not a bfp but there's time yet good luck for your otd xx

Glad your feeling positive babybliss I'm trying to be but no signs either way yet 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Hi CherinPar good luck for your lucky day!! I'm 6dp3dt feeling hopeful.. Xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

My test date is tomorrow 14dp5dt......soooo exciting     Xxxx


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Good luck today babybliss be thinking of you!! Xx


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Good morning ladies.....just to let you know I got my bfp this morning!!!! Over the moon!!!
Fingers crossed for everyone during their 2ww.xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

aww babybliss.......well done you. Great News!!!

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while, been trying to stay nice and relax.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## heatherfinn (Jul 27, 2015)

Congratulations Babybliss - so happy you've got good news xx

I tested this morning at 10dp5dt natural FET and BFN. My OTD is tomorrow but I know it would have shown positive by now if it was going to happen. It was our one and only frozen so feeling really down today. I'd had a scratch test as well this month so feel like I couldn't have done any more to make this happen. Back to the drawing board - 4th IVF lucky? Who else wishes we could stop paying for nuclear weapons and instead give a few ladies a few more free IVF's on the NHS?! 

Luck to you guys testing today xx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats Babybliss!! That is so exciting


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi 
Just wondering if I could please join this group!
I'm at St Marys Manchester....I have started my first FET and due to have my transfer on 30th November (if all goes well with scan on 24th)
I have been on Buserelin since my day 21 on Oct 12th (these injections have made me loopy) my af came on day 33 (4days late) and I ended up having an extra week on buserelin as I grew a cyst which has been producing oestrogen and made my oestrogen levels extremely high!!at 1968...they have now dropped to 285 so I'm ok to continue treatment!!   
Today I start my Oestradiol tablets and scan to check my lining is on 24th Novemeber. Hoping all will be ok on that scan and will be able to go ahead on the 30th!!
What stage is everyone up to
Denise xxx


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Congratulations Babybliss!

So sorry Heatherfinn!


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good luck Denise!


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Yay babybliss I had such positive feelings for you so pleased you got the great result!! Xx

Sorry to hear it's not the same for you heatherfinn what a rollercoaster this journey is! I too think we should be given a little extra funding it's one free go in my "postcode" so experienced the costly side of things with this fet! Xx

Hi Denise I'm 7dp3dt glad your ok to continue treatment best of luck xx

Hope everyone else is well... afm my sensible head says it's way too early to test and I should wait.. impatient side says use the FRER in your drawer!! Advice?? Xx


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations Babybliss. Heather Finn thinking of you. It is such a long, expensive journey. Really hope everything works out for you.  Xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi ladies, I'm a bit late to the party but started my estradiol yesterday, looking to have my first scan on the 18th, bit of a bumpy start, haven't had af so need to be medicated, need to read back over everyone - can see there's already bfps 😀
Denise I should be about a week before you.


----------



## rosewill (Oct 19, 2016)

Massive congratulations Babybliss xxxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

huge congratulations babybliss!!!!amazing news xx

heatherfinn so sorry to hear your news...thinking of you xx

pheeny, I started my oestrodiol yesterday so day after you  but my scan is later than yours I'm on 24th so yeah il be around a week after you!...are you at st marys??...have they given you a provisional transfer date??xxx

feeling very sleepy and achy xx


----------



## Littlehare (Oct 11, 2014)

Good morning ladies, 
I'm after a bit of advice. As you can probably see from my profile we were blessed last year with our beautiful baby girl after our first round of IVF in October 2014. We did have two embryos put in but only the one took, we also had two embryos left over which we froze.
So we started our FET in October and I had my final scan on Thursday and the nurse confirmed we are all good to go for ET on Monday and I said to the nurse myself and my husband are really in two minds whether to put one snow baby in or two. The nurse was really helpful and went over all the facts with me but one thing she said really stuck in my mind and I wanted to see if you guys agreed. 
She basically said that doing one embryo at a time gives each embryo the best possible chance of attaching to the womb lining and then of course if its unsuccessful for any reason we still have the other snow baby. At the time this all made sense but when I drove home and thought about it some more I wasn't so sure. 
Any advice you ladies can give will be really appreciated, I've got to call the clinic before 9am tomorrow to let them know wether to thaw just the one or both of our snow babies.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Denise, I'm at Kings in London, no date yet but I only have enough injections until the 21/11........

Started my certritide yesterday, managed to slice open the top of my finger - cue blood everywhere, not a great start, but excited to get the first shut out of the way.

Littlehare we were told we would have a double transfer they didn't really ask what we wanted, I was going to push for two anyway.  We have six Frosties so in a slightly different position, I know it doesn't mean a double chance but I want to do everything I can to have the best chance, but we would also be ecstatic to be blessed with 1 or 2 I guess it also depends if you are prepared for twins?  Good luck for today 😊


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Littlehare, sorry too late for advice, but curious tonhesr what you went for?


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Curious to hear...


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi ladies.. not posted for a few days.. I did the early hpt and got a bfn was hoping it was a false negative but otd and beta today has proven my worst 😩 

Guess it's back to the drawing board, hoping to go for another fresh cycle in the new year if funds allow!

Will continue to keep an eye on here and wish u all the very best of luck with ur journeys.. big hugs to all thanks for all the support xxx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry to hear that itsnotmyfirsttime sending lots of hugs your way hope you have lots of support, and best of luck for your next cycle x


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Itsnotmyfirsttime - so sorry to hear that. thinking of you and lots of luck for the next go xxxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

awww Itsnotmyfirsttime so sorry to hear your news hun xx thinking of you and good luck for having another go xxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain (Feb 21, 2013)

hi ladies, just been for a scan and need reassurance....
Do you know if its normal to have some follies growing at day 12 lining scan in a medicated frozen egg transfer? For some reason I was expecting the cetrorelix to prevent follies actually growing.
Thanks in advance for your help.
Sorry to all those with bad news lately, its a tricky road but dont give up hope xxx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Guys! 

May I join? I'm starting my FET ...started nasal spray today....if anyone remembers me from July 2016. This is my second attempt. Feeling positive and hopeful! 


Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

River deep I was under the impression Cetrorelix just prevented ovulation not follicles growing, I have my 12 day scan on Friday and will let you know if I'm the same 😉
Welcome baby mama have you got any dates if when they expect the transfer?


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you Pheeny! Proposed date is 19 Dec. This forum is all I have for sharing as my husband and I planned to not tell family and friends this time...just lots of prayers!


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

BabyMama2017: Did you guys tell your family and friends last time?  Our first IVF (successful fresh), and our first FET (negative) we didn't tell anyone. I have my scan tomorrow, and if all is ok, my transfer will be Monday or Tuesday next week.  For this round, I am considering telling my family after the transfer has been done so I cna talk to them during the two week wait.  What does everyone in here prefer: sharing or keeping it quiet?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Cherinpar, last time we had fresh - we told family because we were excited/scared and it helped to talk but it meant everyone asked whether we had tested yet etc which stressed me out, this time I've told a friend because we need some childcare help, but I'm not telling others until after we know a result, they know we will be doing it soon, we don't have any family here so it's easy to keep it hush hush!


----------



## tryingagainandagain (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Pheeny. I managed to speak to a nurse and as long as they are small and inactive its okay. 

This is our first FET. I had two fresh cycles previously, second one successful, feel so blessed. Im not telling anyone, its just too hard to explain IVF unless youve been through it. Harder now we had a previous success, I think theres an assumption we'd be done or are being greedy! If only they knew how hard it has been... 

My lining was 6.6 today so ive to continue with prognova till monday. I had no problems with lining last time round, so hoping i make the grade over the weekend.

gl with your scans ladies xox


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi CherinPar

The last time for the fresh cycle we told only my parents and of course my boss which turned out she has a big mouth and told people in the company! We just want to keep this one to ourselves I'm ok with that as my mom sort of stressed me out a bit. Sorry for the direct question but we never stopped trying to conceive naturally how would I know if I'm preg if I'm already starting the nasal spray on day 21? Just curious


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Had my scan today and having transfer in 24, my last certritide injection is tonight then start pessaries  - is this normal anyone rose had the same?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Should read on the 24th!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Another question - before transfer are you using cyclogest front or back - don't seem to stay in front?
Thanks ladies


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

pheeny - yes that's normal, you normally have the scan then about 7 days later have the transfer the peccaries help balance out your hormone level so you need time for that and to make a nice home for your snow baby. plus they take about 20mins to absorb I always do the front so as long as your not running around straight after you should be fine!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Alex


----------



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi all-can I join? We are doing our first FET this month? Things are moving so fast!
Hope all well?
Thanks
Gerbera


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome Gerbera, when are they looking at doing the transfer for you?


----------



## Mila-Mila (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear ladies , good luck to all of us in this journey !! Do you mind me popping in and asking a question. Is there a recommended  day for transfer in FET? Sorry if it's already been answered/discussed here, in this case please do let me know and I will try to find .... I just heard about "implantation window" which means day 19 is the optimal one for transfer based on 14 days till ovulation plus 5 days if it's a blastocyst. Do you have this view too? Many thanks


----------



## Mila-Mila (Jul 27, 2016)

I forgot to mention the cycle is medically controlled, I e taking progynova and progesterone , so probably doesn't make a difference when the transfer happens? Would be grateful for any feedback ....


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Mila-mila I can't help you but I think the lining is more important than the day as the medications will keep your body ready for the implantation window?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm officially pupo-  lying on the couch just imagining my embryos snuggling in 😊 Now for the long wait .....


----------



## Mila-Mila (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you pheeny, congrats on being pupo, here is wishing they stay cozy in there with you for all 9 months!!  ;-)


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Pheeny, I am Pupo right along with you!  Had my transfer on Monday the 21st.  Testing day is December 3rd.  You?  How are you feeling?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

CherinPar not feeling anything, I guess far too early yet, my last cycle was fresh so I was full of meds and had lots of bloating and cramps so I'm not sure what I should be looking for this cycle...... How are you feeling?  You'll be testing the day before me


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining, especially at this late stage. I had scans on Monday and Wednesday this week and on Wednesday my liking was 8.2mm so I was given the go ahead for FeT. We did embryo banking (so two cycles of stimulating, got a total of 6 embryos, 4 top quality). They will be thawing all 6 on Monday and taking them to blast ideally, so Saturday I start on progesterone and i expect transfer on Wednesday, but will get confirmation on Monday depending how the embryos are doing. 

Is there anything else I can do to improve the chances? Already got pineapple ready, to start eating tomorrow. 

This is my first transfer, so both excited and terrified!! Hope all you ladies are doing well, and rest up those of you who are PUPO xx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi DeltaD, Welcome to the group!  How are your Embryo's doing?

Pheeny...how do you feel?

Today is 7dp3dt for me, and I caved and took a test.  I went for a digital because I have never had a false positive with those.  It came back positive ALREADY!  I am SUPER hopeful and happy as these were our final Embryos and it was "Operation now or never" for us!  I can't wait for Beta on Saturday now!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yay CherinPar what fantastic news - congratulations! - are you having any symptoms at all?  
I'm having a dull cramps but nothing else, its freaking me out.

Welcome Delta, good luck for your embryos developing, sounds like you have great quality.


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Well they thawed them today and all 6 have survived the thaw! So relieved. Will get another update tomorrow, and expect to have the transfer Wednesday. Finished my work for today and have the rest of the week off to relax and give these embies the best chance!

That's great news already Cherin!!! when is your official testing day?

I've just started using fragmin, are you ladies using that too? It's so painful!!


----------



## Custardlee (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all, so sorry to jump straight on with a question! Doing my first FET today,  and not sure whether I'm supposed to do my progesterone suppository as normal this morning-I can't for the life of me remember whether I did it with IVF 2 years ago!

TIA XOXO


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  I am in shock, as I was really preparing myself for this cycle to be a bust!  I am nervous about having a chemical pregnancy so am taking the two lined tests each day.  This mornings was much darker than yesterday, so I am really hopeful now.  

Custardlee...My Dr told me to take it orally the day of transfer, so that is what I did!  Good luck today!

DeltaD: Good luck with your transfer tomorrow!  Let us know how it goes.  Let's hope its the lucky month for us all.  Official test date is December 3rd...but I may have to do it December 2nd as my Lab is closed on the 3rd this weekend.

Pheeny:  I have been VERY tired since transfer, but nothing else.  No Nausea, twinges, crazy dreams or anything.  Today the sore boobs have kicked in, and hot flashes.  

Pheeny...will you test early?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Cherinpar I won't be testing early, I like being in the pupo bubble so I can stay hopeful as long as possible.

Good luck Delta for tomorrow.

Sorry Custardlee looked at this late, I was told not to do the morning dose.  Hope transfer goes well today.


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

I have no idea how I'll feel once I'm in the tww, we've been ttc for three and a half years now and I've only ever tested when af was late, but haven't done a single est in the last 18 months.

So just got the call, transfer is this afternoon, we have one blastocyst already and three looking almost there (not sure how the other two are doing, will hear when we are there). Wow this is exciting and nerveracking! It's out very first transfer and closest we've ever gotten.

How are you ladies getting on symptom wise? Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yay exciting Delta, good luck for this afternoon!


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Delta D!!!  That is so exciting, I am so happy that your little Embryos are making it this far!!  How did the transfer go?    

Pheeny: How are you feeling?

I don't know if it means anything  (as they say research doesn't confirm this) but with me:  

First IVF- Fresh transfer of two  3 three day Embryos: Despite the Dr's orders, I took 5 days off work and just relaxed and watched ALOT of tv = Baby Boy 
First FET - single 3 Day embryo: No bed rest, life continued as normal: BFN
Second FET - Two embryos, 5 days off work, watched Christmas movies and enjoyed time with my son:  BFP (Beta on Saturday, but lines are getting darker!!)

I know they say bed rest doesn't make a difference, but I feel so blessed that my job gives me the flexibility to take it!


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

We'll officially PUPO! Transfer went smoothly, the doctor commented on how calm and relaxed I was, and they put them right in the middle of the cavity. Got some pictures to take home too. They transferred two day 5 embryos (blast & cleaving morula). Blast was a grade B sonwe we're positive! Will hear today how the other three that were still growing are doing and if there is anything left to freeze. 

I had a really easy afternoon yesterday, we took a taxi home as opposed to the tube (we're in London), dH cooked me dinner and I watched Netflix. Have taken time off this week (Tuesday to Friday) so I can take it easy. Like you Cherin I thought it would be good to take a bit of time off, have a very stressful job, but my boss is so understanding of what is going on, I've been working from home and slightly shorter hours recently too, so I can go to yoga and relax in the run up to FET.

I'd really like to get some fresh air today and go for a walk - they didn't really give me any directions, just said to take it easy. Surely a walk should be fine right? Perhaps to the Christmas tree lot to pick out our tree  
Can't decide if it'll be fine or a silly thing to do and I should just stay in and chill on the sofa! I did lots of healthy baking at the weekend, so have sweet potato brownies and mince pies to keep me company (as well as a green vegetable soup for lunch  ). 

Pheeny, you are testing Monday right? Are your daily tests still getting darker Cherin? And how are you doing custard? X


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Delta so happy it all went well for you, I'm sure a gentle walk can't hurt (with my last positive cycle I walked each day I think it helps moving the blood around just bundle up  ). Well done on all the healthy cooking!  I'm testing Sunday, not feeling anything which is worrying, just really want to know now.


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree, I don't think there is any harm in a walk.  I think doing whatever makes you happy and calm is a great thing over the next two weeks!  

I am still testing everyday, and am really happy to see the line getting darker each day.  This week is going by so slowly in anticipation for Saturdays test.


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

Impressed you haven't tested yet pheeney!! How many dpt are you now? I think symptom spotting is a minefield to be honest. Firstly every woman's body is so different, and we are taking so many meds at the moment, for all you know it's a response to the oestrogen or progesterone. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

So pleased those lines keep getting darker Cherin! Just two more days!! 

So we got a call from the embryologist earlier and another embryo degenerated but two more made it to blastocyst, so they were frozen for future use! Really happy with 4 blasts from 6 frozen embryos.

Are you ladies both on fragmin too? I'm really struggling with that injection every eve - the needle is so thick! And it's painful to boot. Feel like I'm on loadsnof meds: 6 oestrogen (3 oral, 2pv), 2 progesterone pessaries, 2 progesterone injections, fragmin and 75mg aspirin. Just seems like loads!! X


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies.  Just a quick one to say my HCG was 131 today! Beta 2 is on Monday!


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

Great news Cherin! Cannot wait to hear on Monday how much it's risen!

How are you doing Pheeny? Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Delta bfn for me today, absolutely heartbroken 😥


----------



## Custardlee (Mar 18, 2013)

Pheeny so so sorry to read that


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry Pheeny!  Will you be trying again next cycle?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Cherinpar I think my clinic closes soon fior Christmas so wouldn't be until the new year, undecided what to do, I don't think my remaining embryos are very good and not sure about staying with the clinic.
I was only scanned once for a thin lining then once when lining the right thickness I was never checked for ovulation which is something I want to ask them about.  I see your previous cycle didn't work out did they do anything differently for this one?  Do you think I should be asking anything in the phone call tomorrow.

Thanks too Custard


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm so very sorry Pheeny!  

How many embryos did you have transferred? How many have you still got frozen? 

Your scans sound the same as mine. - a baseline, then scan two weeks later to check lining, it wasn't thick enough, so extra progesterone and scanned again two days later. Seemed very little after stimms but sounds like it is normal. I don't know exactly though, this is my first fet. 

I hope you are ok and get some answers or help tomorrow. Xx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Pheeny.  I had to take a break (one month) between cycles. I also never expected this to work, as my remaining Embryos were't great...(Grade B and C).  I was checked for ovulation and had three scans before the implantation.  (I was on Estrogen and progesterone only)

Had my second beta today: 710.  Feeling positive


----------



## HelenC-G (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All, I have scoured these forums through every failed IVF transfer my partner and I have been through looking for hope when we have felt quite low (we are a gay married couple, she is undergoing IVF). The reason I feel I should post this message is because I imagine some of you are in need of similar hope today.

We did a fresh transfer of two embryo's back in April and it didn't work. We then started a frozen cycle and managed to get two eggs frozen. The first transfer was in October and didn't work again. My partner had the same symptoms each time whereby she was spotting way too early on and both times we did the test, we didn't have much hope it had worked.

Our clinic then said it looked like the pessaries (cyclogest) weren't absorbing properly into her system so this time we tried injecting the progesterone before and after we transferred our last embryo. This time there are no spotting but she had zero symptoms in week two so you just don't know what to expect. Today we did a test and it was positive !! To be honest we are still in disbelief somewhat, and I stared at the test for so long - i am sure those of you know how heartbreaking seeing one line is - you begin to think the other one doesn't exist. 

We don't have any fertility issues that we know of (apart from the obvious) but my advice is to get your blood tested a day or two after the transfer to ensure your levels of progesterone are high enough. The progesterone injections are expensive (ant not pleasant) but in comparison to the cost of IVF are worth it if like my wife you are spotting way too early.

I am not sure if this helps anyone but we were beginning to think it wasn't meant to be for us but there is hope, I think it is just about learning from each failed cycle what didn't work. 

Fingers crossed for you all still waiting to test xxx


----------



## HelenC-G (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All, I have scoured these forums through every failed IVF transfer my partner and I have been through looking for hope when we have felt quite low (we are a gay married couple, she is undergoing IVF). The reason I feel I should post this message is because I imagine some of you are in need of similar hope today.

We did a fresh transfer of two embryo's back in April and it didn't work. We then started a frozen cycle and managed to get two eggs frozen. The first transfer was in October and didn't work again. My partner had the same symptoms each time whereby she was spotting way too early on and both times we did the test, we didn't have much hope it had worked.

Our clinic then said it looked like the pessaries (cyclogest) weren't absorbing properly into her system so this time we tried injecting the progesterone before and after we transferred our last embryo. This time there are no spotting but she had zero symptoms in week two so you just don't know what to expect. Today we did a test and it was positive !! To be honest we are still in disbelief somewhat, and I stared at the test for so long - i am sure those of you know how heartbreaking seeing one line is - you begin to think the other one doesn't exist. 

We don't have any fertility issues that we know of (apart from the obvious) but my advice is to get your blood tested a day or two after the transfer to ensure your levels of progesterone are high enough. The progesterone injections are expensive (ant not pleasant) but in comparison to the cost of IVF are worth it if like my wife you are spotting way too early.

I am not sure if this helps anyone but we were beginning to think it wasn't meant to be for us but there is hope, I think it is just about learning from each failed cycle what didn't work. 

Fingers crossed for you all still waiting to test xxx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

HelenC-G that is SO Exciting!  Congrats to the soon to be..family of THREE!


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello we are back to start our FET after the birth of DD in Feb 15. 
Can anyone tell me much about it? I'm feeling really nervous.
Congrats to BFPs and for those who werent lucky this time you definitely will be next time. xxx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Nancy!  Welcome 

For me the FET was VERY easy compared to IUI's and IVF.  I had to take Estrogen patches starting from Cycle day three.  Then, after about 7 days, I had a scan and started progesterone.  Based on the scan my transfer was 4-5 days later.  By easy, i just mean I scheduled all my appointments around work, so they really didn't need to know what was going on.  With IUI and IVF, I had to keep them up to date as I frequently had to have additional scans/blood work ect.

My Story:  IVF #1 (6 Embyros made it to day three)
-Transferred 2 = 1 gorgeous baby boy

FET on 1 Embryo: BFN
FET of 2 Embryos:  The unthawed 2, but one didn't survive.  So the clinic unfroze our 4th and final embryo and both were transferred.  Betas are good, looks like one baby in there.  I have my first ultrasound tomorrow, and am so nervous!!  

Good luck to you!


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you for that lovely positive story Helen! and Congratulations to you two!! x

Cherin - how did your scan go? How are you feeling? x

Hi Nancy, my FET was a bit different, it started with taking norethisterone from day 14 of my prep cycle and the down regulation with buserelin injections. Once I got my bleed after stopping norethisterone I started oestrogen tablets and had a baseline scan, I was scanned again I believe it was 12 days later to check my lining, which needed a little longer to get to 8mm so we upped the dose of oestrogen and waited a couple of days. Once my lining looked good I was told to start progesterone two days later to prep for my blastocyst FET which would likely be 5 days later (timing wasn't exact as I had day 6 day 3 embryos frozen, we thawed all of them and grew them to blasts). FET did turn out to be on day 5 of progesterone, and we transferred 2 on recommendation of the clinic (which we were quite happy with), one hatched blast and one cleaving morula. The other three they monitored and two grew to blast overnight so we have another 2 frozen for a future FET.

So I was very naughty and tested on Monday - totally pointless at 5dp5dt, it was of course negative as it was so early (on an out of date digital  ) so I knew not to take it too much too heart.

Anyhow - I took a test this morning at 9dp5dt and got a faint positive on a bad super drug test, and then a positive 1-2weeks on a clearable digital! This was at 5am this morning, woke up my husband and haven't been able to sleep since. Was never given an OTD, so plan to test monday and call my clinic. I am on the NHS so no Beta tests for me, just a scan 4 weeks later. Although I might go get a couple of beta's privately for peace of mind.

So I have a question - what are your thoughts on flying so early in pregnancy? I am due to fly to amsterdam on the 21st, and am suddenly concerned its not a good idea - maybe I should take the train or the boat!


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Delta D that is really exciting.  Congrats on your HPT!!!! The digital never lies. 

My scan this morning was stressful.  The doctors in France dont tell you much so....she said I need to come back Wednesday for another scan as its difficult to see because my uterous is so high.  She said she was trying to get a picture but it was too difficult.  Of course reading into that...Did she see something Worth photographing? or was there no sac    I have to have another HCG on Monday and then an Ultrasound on Wednesday.

I am still pee stick tracking my HGC and it appears to be rising as the lines are getting darker and surpass the test line now.

The doctor said she is not worried at all based on my blood tests and that Wednesday it should be much easier to see.  Its like the tww all over again!


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

I am so relieved Cherin, I realise there is is till for things to go wrong, but after almost four years of only seeing negative tests I am just elated to see a positive one finally. We are cautiously optimistic here! Plan to keep testing the digi's and frees to see the HCG rising over the next couple of weeks. 

I wouldn't read too much into it, scans at this stage show so little really, if your tests and bloods are good have faith. How many weeks will you be for your next scan? Hope you can keep busy until then! xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi al went for a scan today , my lining is 7.4 at the thinnest and 8.5 at the thickest 

Started injections tonight and pesseries and continuing with my tablets 

Et Wednesday 👍


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Natsel, Good luck this week!


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

Good luck Natsel!

How was your HCH Cherin? I did another test this morning still pregnant 1-2 on the digi so let my clinic know and am planned in for an early scan at 8 weeks first week of January. Have considered doing a hcg (two two days apart) or a very early scan for peace of mind before Christmas, but I'd only be 5 1/2 weeks then, so doubt they'd see anything!

Or maybe I should just wait and keep poas, i got some frers and thought I could watch the lineget darker! Xx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi ladies.  My third HCG was 3100 which the doctor said was.great.  however the.evening of my test (Monday) I started bleeding.  light but constant red blood.  I went in for a scan Tuesday and the doctor saw the sac and yolk and said all looked ok.  I was put on bed rest and have a scan next Tuesday.  I am still bleeding and have minor cramps on and off.  I am hoping it is the second embryo that didn't implant bleeding out but my googling obsession hadn't been able to find others who had the same.  losing hope but won't give up completely untiLOST Tuesday.  I've read so long as the blood doesn't fill a pad in an hour you may be ok.  I don't have enough to fill in an entire day.  but bright bright red...and scary!!!


----------



## Chloe889 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind me jumping on here. I am going through a frozen embryo cycle for the first time.im
Not sure if this board is still active? 

I haven't been able to go too far back on here as I'm on my phone  but I was pleased to hear of your BfP delta and cherin but so sorry to hear You were going through that worry Cherin. Is all going ok for you both?

I started DR in 19th Dec and moved onto progynova on the 5th. I have felt ok on the drugs really. A few headaches on DR but better now. I am quite worried today as I have ovulation symptoms - that egg white thing   is that normal?! I'm not sure for transfer until 24th? X


----------

